# Factory Tour booked!



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Short and simple thread, but just curious if anyone has been on the tour before? 

I booked the Friday tour at 4 pm!

Any tips and tricks beyond not being the jerk that tries to snap a photo with his iPhone hoping to go undetected 

As an aside my experience booking was fantastic. The response times to my emails were near immediate and all details clear and concise!

Side note — you must be an existing owner (not reservation holder) to actually book the tour and you get one tour per year.


----------



## RandyS (Apr 6, 2016)

I've been on 4 tours, some were better than others as far as seeing stuff. It depends on who the guide is, and what is happening inside the factory at the time. They used a tram for 3 out of 4 of my tours...They make you sign a non-disclosure agreement, so you're not supposed to talk about the details...No photos, unfortunately...Lots of cool stuff, though...Definitely worthwhile...


----------



## Petra (Sep 12, 2017)

I have my 5th(?) tour booked for December--it's different every time and has been pretty amazing to see the factory change so much over time. I highly recommend touring the factory any time you get a chance


----------

